# R.I.P. Green Ford



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

A good neighbor and friend passed today. He really loved surf fishing. Great online poster, he will be missed.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

He certainly will be missed. Heck of a nice guy. I had the pleasure of meeting Dave not long ago. Thank you for letting us all know.
Rick


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Sad news indeed. Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends, and I will be sure to put some bait in the SENC surf in his honor next week.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sad indeed, was wondering how he was doing, thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Sad news. His family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to talk to Dave on the phone a few weeks ago. I bought a gun from him. I never got to meet him but I had all the respect in the world after only 30 minutes on the phone with him. I really regret not going to meet him. I sent the money to Danny and he met him to get the gun. I sent him a few pm's after I got the gun but he did not reply. 

I will remember him every time I use that gun. Rest in peace Dave!!! Thoughts and prayers to his family.

Darin


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers to the Family !!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

really sad to see he passed away.enjoyed his post . Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn sorry to read this....


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I enjoyed his posts. He'll be missed.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

God Bless His Family


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn. How sad, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What terrible news. His family and friends will in my thoughts.


RIP GreenFord / Jeep 

Here's to ya ~~~ :beer: & :fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

He is up there with Hat and Jake.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Man, I really hate to hear this. He did seem to be a great fun loving guy. His post will be missed!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam.......I enjoyed talking to him even though I never met him. Rest in peace. Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Rest in peace friend!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> He is up there with Hat and Jake.


I was thinking the same thing ....


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Prayers sent.......


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

This is sad news. Thoughts and prayers to GF's family and friends. I remember when my wife and I were headed to NC coast a couple of years back and he was so helpful to me. He will be missed.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Dave has the wind at his back and every cast clears the bar and hooks up with a big bronzeback! A nice man whose family was lucky to have him and memories that will last forever. RIP Green Ford.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...sad......his enthusiasm came thru this posts and he we always up for what ever fishing was available...............guess we all be on the history channel after a while....................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for his family.. Never knew him,but hope he lived a full life, filled with great fishing stories that he spread to others,and is living them out in a better place..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I am sorry to read this. I wish the best for his family.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to his friends and family, never met the guy, but always enjoyed his info. So sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RIP prayers go out to his family


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

R.I.P GF. I never had the pleasure in meeting him but read many of his post. My prayers go out to his family. He will be remembered.

ron


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

This is sad. Was going to try and meetup with him for some fishing sometime soon. Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Rip.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'll miss his insightful posts. RIP GF.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Another one taken too quick. RIP GF


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP.....met him 2 yrs ago on the southend, enjoyed talkiin to him on the sand and online...IDK what happened but to young indeed....Awesome person


----------

